# Selling 3 of Our Farms



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

We are selling 3 of our smaller farms to consolidate. (We're keeping our bigger farms.)

Each of the parcels have some pasture, timber, and water. All three parcels have enough firewood to heat a home indefinitely. Also, all three pastures have good hunting for deer, turkey, quail, and some pheasant.

Parcel 1: 

40 acres
2 creeks
fixer upper 3 bedroom with basement -former stagecoach stop, 
older hay barn
newer 30 x 40 machine shed
roughly half pasture / half timber hardwood and mix
water meter
good lagoon
one year round well
one seasonal well
some newer fencing. Half of the front is new field fence.
one stocked pond, just cleaned out.
Asking: $195,000

Parcel 2: 

41 acres. 
two pastures, roughly 15 acres each separated by a 10 acre strip of
timber and creek. 
several springs on it 
water meter already installed. 
sets on a blacktop road, but secluded. 
good building site with good southern exposure for solar application
good pond site for a large pond
Asking: $125,000

Parcel 3: 
40 acres
roughly the back half is pasture/hay and the front half is timber
seasonal creek
I think there is a spring as well
there is a creek on the back side
good site for homesteading if you want to start from scratch
it is secluded down a road that sees no traffic. It is surrounded by other ag land that has no houses
it has the perfect building site for a secluded home and is ideal for off-grid living with good southern exposure for solar
Asking: $85,000

Buyers will take immediate possession after closing.

We would also consider carrying the note with adequate down payment and verifiable credit history (even if it has a few blips)


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

We are looking to locate further from where we are...something about either the county gets the front half of our yard for a thoroughfare, or the county takes all our land, as well as our home, for a county airport...well, I am done playing their games and honestly would rather not be SO close to the city!

Can you send me details of where they are? Are they all together or separated? We now are in NE KS. and could drive to see something not super far from us. We are very interested in Parcel #1, but might be interested in others as well if they are connected or another one altogether. What have they been used for?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Traci Ann said:


> We are looking to locate further from where we are...something about either the county gets the front half of our yard for a thoroughfare, or the county takes all our land, as well as our home, for a county airport...well, I am done playing their games and honestly would rather not be SO close to the city!


I understand about that. Two of the places are in Jackson County and one is in Jefferson County. Since they are ag, they aren't as regulated as non-ag properties in reference to zoning. 



> Can you send me details of where they are? Are they all together or separated? We now are in NE KS. and could drive to see something not super far from us. We are very interested in Parcel #1, but might be interested in others as well if they are connected or another one altogether. What have they been used for?


None of them are connected. The two closest ones are a couple miles apart.
Parcel 1 has been used for haying at one time and has a lot of brome. It was then used for cattle, and lastly has had 4 horses on it for the last couple years. The house needs a LOT of work. But, with it's history would be worth it if someone has the time and labor to save it. We're in the process of cleaning the place up. It's had a lot of scrap iron and stuff piled up on both sides of the drive from the road to the house and we never worried too much about it. But, now we are working on cleaning it up. The house sits about 300 feet off the road.

I'll send you a PM as to the exact address and directions.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you Paul! I didn't see this last message until I sent you another PM.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

You might make sure that mikec4193 is aware you are selling properties. He was/is looking to buy in NE KS.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> You might make sure that mikec4193 is aware you are selling properties. He was/is looking to buy in NE KS.


Thank you.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I finally got some pics of parcel 1. This is the 40 acres with 2 creeks, a stocked pond, barn with apartment, metal 30x40 machine shed, utilities, chicken house, grainery inside barn and an outdoor grainery, goat shed, and a couple other sheds.

The house is about 300 feet from the road.

House is 3 bedroom, 1 full bath and 1 unfinished full bath, second floor framed in, not finished. First floor needs some work, mostly cosmetic. The front is stone and in great shape. Basement unfinished but has a fireplace where overnight stagecoach passengers were kept warm and protected from indian raids. House has an attached one car garage, mud porch and nice sized kitchen. The house has a living room with stone fireplace and insert, living room, dining room, and the kitchen is big enough to be an eat in kitchen, with a skylight and french doors going out onto the front porch.

Older barn is electrified. It has a small 1 room apartment with kitchenette and full bath with washer dryer connections. The barn also has a grainery inside. There is a milking stall with built in stanchion. The north side of the barn has had tin placed over the barn boards, outdoor stairs added for access to second floor. There is also a stairway inside the barn on the south side that goes up through what used to be the hay drop. The west side has a lean-to with new siding. The south side of the barn has new windows and new hardi-plank siding from the ground up. The barn roof is also fairly new with new tin.

The place is already set up for cows, horses, goats, chickens, etc. There is also a couple nice garden areas, two 500 gallon propane tanks - one for the barn and one for the house.

If the house was fixed up and the second floor finished it would be large enough for at least 5 bedrooms +, and 3 bathrooms.

Here are some pics. Yeah, it looks a mess, but we are in the process of getting it cleaned up. Other than horses, this farm hasn't had livestock on it in about 3 years. 


The house.....




















A couple of the sheds....


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's the 30 x 40 machine shed.....


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I will add one more thing. My partner was ready for us to list these 3 farms. I convinced him to let me put it on here first. So, this is a temporary "ad". 

When we list the farms with a realtor, they will be listed at higher asking prices and when we do that, I will post here that they have been listed.

As stated in the first posting, we will consider carrying the note. You or us can register an "Affidavit of Equitable Interest" at the Courthouse with the County Clerk. That protects your interest in the farm and prevents us from "selling" it again or, if we had a mortgage or lien, it would help protect you in the event we were foreclosed on. However, I will say that all three of these farms are debt-free and have clear and clean deeds. The one with the house actually has an abstract.


----------



## Gimpy Magoo (Mar 20, 2012)

Are these still available?


----------

